# MacBookPro blue screen of death



## concentratzen (Apr 23, 2007)

hi,

I have been having problems getting my MacBookPro to start up lately... It freezes up on a blue screen, then the only solution is to shut it down and restart it again.today i installed the steerMouse software on it and right after that i restarted it to complete the process of instalation and now i can get it to start up. 

What should i do?


----------



## concentratzen (Apr 23, 2007)

i wanted to say "i cant get it to start up."

its really urgent i really need to work on it and i cant...does anyone has some isea what to do?

thanks in advance


----------



## speederpro4 (Feb 8, 2008)

I have had similar problems on Mac G5 before. For mine, I didn't even install anything. 

Here are some solution that I have tried before
1) Hard shut down the computer and leave it for 5 minutes before booting up again
2) Perform a disk repair using the boot disk
3) Perform a hardware scan using the install disk

This three options has allowed me to continue using the Mac. I hope it will help you too. I'm still trying to look for better solution and/or atleast understand what is causing the problem but had found nothing.


----------



## Pawn3d (Apr 13, 2008)

1) *Back up immediately.* could be disk failure.
2) Archive and Install from installation disk.
3) Install SmartReporter.
4) Don't EVER use "not-Apple" Ram again.


----------



## concentratzen (Apr 23, 2007)

hi,

thanks for the 2 answers.

now the situation changed: for some seconds it booted but it took a very long time...and after that i had no mouse...i couldnt use the mouse...it simply didnt worked...bu the touchpad yes...so i was preparing myself to do what Pawn3d told...but meanwhile, i dont know why maybe with hope that it helped the situation, i installed the updates from apple...and now i cant use booth mouse or touchpad...

what about now? how can i perform any action on the osX if i dont have a way to go around...

thanks in advance


----------



## concentratzen (Apr 23, 2007)

please i really need to backUp it...and i cant...does anyone have any idea?its really urgent...


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Howdy. Did you start up from the boot disk, as suggested by speederpro4?


----------



## concentratzen (Apr 23, 2007)

sorry for my late reply, i ve been busy and the solution was to work on bootcamp with windows that i have installed on de 2nd partition.

concerning to the mac os problem:

_exegete no i havent done that yet. But to do that shouldt i do a back up of all files before...i am afraid of lose important data that i have there.

waiting for reply to do the next move...

thanks for your time


----------



## concentratzen (Apr 23, 2007)

i am sad to say that i am getting actually tired of this situation...and i am now realizing that maybe mac was not the best choice...

i never had a situation like this on a pc...and i use both....there are other problems on pcs but they are always quicker to solve...


----------



## concentratzen (Apr 23, 2007)

_exegete no i havent done that yet. But to do that shouldt i do a back up of all files before...i am afraid of lose important data that i have there.

waiting for reply to do the next move...

thanks for your time


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Unfortunately I am traveling until July, so can&#8217;t spend much time here. 

Given the nature of the problem, I would recommend that if possible take it to the Genius Bar at an Apple Store. I have had nothing but very positive experiences; I just used the Genius Bar the day before my flight last week. They will be able to help you resolve it. Just be sure to go online and set up an appointment (usually 1-2 days out).


----------

